# Little Missy plays tug of war with a full grown German Shepherd!



## MissyPup (Mar 6, 2013)

She's only 9 weeks old but has no fear! She loved this game, and to the German shepherd's credit, he consistently let her win! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing better than a full grown well adjusted dog to entertain the gumpies. It sounds like a lovely time was had by all. Missy is a lucky puppy to have such a nice playmate.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

that's the cutest!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

so cute to play together  and there is another one ? ...


----------

